
UUDIX: A fast, and cryptographically secure UUID (v4) generator for Crystal. - krthr
https://github.com/krthr/uuix
======
lgreiv
Seeing projects like this one always puts a smile on my face, because I really
like to see Crystal having a heartbeat. It might just be my personal
background, but the language brings everything to the table that I am looking
for in a fits-most-use-cases programming language. Crystal is _fast_, has a
type system that stays out of my way as much as possible and (coming from
Ruby) a really legible, expressive syntax.

Great reasoning on allocation seemed to have paid off, looking at your
benchmarks. Keep up the great work and let's make Crystal a thing!

~~~
krthr
I have high hopes for Crystal. I love it.

Although most of the time I'm writing NodeJS I always try to help Crystal's
ecosystem grow.

Thank you!

